# Vaccination Shots Are you Up To Date



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> No I don't, because I haven't needed any since 50 years ago when I got cut by a metal plate. Got the shot the day before drivers licence test, so I were weak in the shot arm, made it some hard to drive normal  Tetanus shots can be taken AFTER something risky has happened.


I believe that after something like 5 shots you no longer need any further shots. Tetanus is prevalent the world over so not keeping up to date is risky.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

In university days in the 70's I participated in a program to produce tetanus vaccine. Basically they gave you a high dose and your body would produce a lot of antibodies. You would go to their clinic and they would extract a unit of blood, centrifuge it and harvest the plasma and then put the red cells back in you and harvest a second unit.

This generally took an hour and you got $CDN 7 for it. It later went to $CDN 10 for the hour. That was enough to buy a 24 of beer or a bottle of cheaper spirits or a vinyl album so not bad for an hour's time. I used the time to read and study. You could go 3 times in 2 weeks. 

After some time they would start to take the second unit before returning the first if you showed good tolerance for it. I did that and could be in and out in less than 45 minutes but was too light headed to study until I got the first unit back in me, so I would spend 10 minutes admiring the pretty nurses.

For some reason my antibodies stayed high much longer than the average person. The normal was 6 to 8 months but I was still producing after 3 years when I graduated. I basically made enough to pay my tuition over my last 3 years.

After that I have received several tetanus shots. I have explained the program to the my doctor and since he took premed about the same time, same university, he had also been on the same program.

He still recommended a booster shot.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I believe that after something like 5 shots you no longer need any further shots. Tetanus is prevalent the world over so not keeping up to date is risky.


 Not risky if take shot soon after if something risky happen, because they can be taken after. (As I did 50 years ago for the risky situation which happened back then.)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

NOTE! Some types of shots need to be taken BEFORE (As e g covid and "child illnesses" as e g chickenpocks ? )
While some CAN be taken soon AFTER. (As e g Tetanus. And Rabies too I believe.) 
IF I'm correct informed, doctor said so about Tetanus.


----------

